# What Should You Do If A Guy Is Hitting On Your Girl?



## Closer (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi.

I was wondering what we guys should do if someone was hitting on our girlfriend. Any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

How does your wife feel about it?


----------



## Closer (Jul 15, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> How does your wife feel about it?


Well, she feels flattered about it but brushes it off. Why did you ask that question, my friend?

By the way, I'm not married yet.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Closer said:


> Well, she feels flattered about it but brushes it off. Why did you ask that question, my friend?
> 
> By the way, I'm not married yet.


I was just kidding. This is a marriage web site and wanted to make sure this was not a girl friend you had on the side. Is she your fiance? Are you in a LTR with her, or what? Not sure this is the right website for the advice you are seeking.

Men are wired to c0ckblock. 

You left the question purposely broad no doubt. Do you have any scenario in mind? What are the circumstances?

Anyway, I did ask that question, because it matters.


----------



## Closer (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm in an LTR with her, bro. You're using PUA lingo, are you from the seduction community by any chance?

I want a fresh perspective from people who are in LTRs that's why I'm posing this question in this forum, bro.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Closer said:


> I'm in an LTR with her, bro. You're using PUA lingo, are you from the seduction community by any chance?
> 
> I want a fresh perspective from people who are in LTRs that's why I'm posing this question in this forum, bro.


It sounds like she is handling things the way you would want. If she had a ring on, that may or may not change a thing. In fact for some guys the ring is a target. She is dispatching them quickly so not sure what else to expect. Is she putting out a vibe ( IOI )? Are they being more agressive than you are comfortable with? Are they running a Kino Escalation? My assumption is that you are not sitting right next to her. If you were I would also think that the body language between you two would discourage anyone from taking a run.

Sometimes I sit with my arm around my wife. Often I have my hand on the back of her neck gently touching her. She may be leaning into me with her breast against me and her arm on my back. You know, just obviously together. We do this naturally. Not always of course.

You talked about a guy hitting on your GF so PUA lingo would be in scope of the conversation. It comes down to how people are wired AND how they handle that knowledge intellectually. No I know next to nothing about PUA, but find it fascinating none-the-less.

So what is the set you are talking about to use PUA lingo?

I guess the key, is for her not to get isolated. Right? You are the BF or at least the AMOG.

An AMOG does not have to be all brawn. In fact to be a true AMOG he should be able to outwit the dweebs who are doing the gaming and make them look pretty silly. But ultimately just make sure they realize that they are wasting thier time and they should move thier game onto other prey. When all else fails you can do your own isolation and move on somewhere else. That would be pretty extreme though.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Let him hit on her. You can't control him, or your gf. She is a big girl and can make her own decisions. If you're awesome, then you have no worries


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Once at college my girlfriend and I were at a party. A couple of teachers were there and were pretty drunk. One of the teachers made a pass at my girlfriend. She walked away, but I wish I would have gotten in his face about it. A couple of years later at a bar a guy hit on my wife, again I didn't do anything, she looked after it. I think it would have been good for our relationship for me to have 'manned up' and shown her I would fight for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Let him hit on her. You can't control him, or your gf. She is a big girl and can make her own decisions. If you're awesome, then you have no worries


I agree with most of what you are saying.

BUT, he can indeed control the other guy. If the other guy is blowing past his GFs rejections he must step in or he is letting an other male dominate him in front of his GF proving he cannot protect her. Now do not jump on me for the protect her. This is "time before writing stuff". This has nothing to do with ego. It is ingrained in the males need to protect his mate.

It is called Fight or Flight. The male engages the agressive male and allows his mate to escape.

The GF or Wife indeed needs to handle it, but when they keep going the man needs to step in.

PUA is designed to ignore certain female responses so they press on and get very touchy. This is especially important if alcohol is involved. A typical response of PUA to ignore is "I am married". This is explicitly ignored becasue they are taught that this really does not matter and is only a mild form of disinterest. Yes that is sleazy but seriously they are playing the odds. It is pragmatic. And sure ... they are a$$holes.


----------



## alg1208 (Jul 29, 2011)

You're dating...there's no ring on her finger so there's no way for a guy to know that she's taken. You can't blame a guy for trying. And you should just be happy that you have a girl who's hot enough to get hit on. So if she gets hit on and says "no thanks I have a boyfriend" then you don't need to do a damn thing.

However...if a guy is hitting on her in front of you while being aware that you are her boyfriend...you have every right to step in and tell him what's up. That's just disrespect on you and your girls part.


----------

